
Tech Incubator Faces Challenges of Tackling Sexual Harassment Among Investors - jcrabtr
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/07/31/540578895/tech-incubator-faces-challenges-of-tackling-sexual-harassment-among-investors
======
jrowley
> "In the same way companies have HR departments and have a place to report
> inappropriate behavior," Altman says, "the people in our program need a
> place to report inappropriate behavior and I don't think that should be a
> controversial thing." \- sama

Bingo - this is it exactly.

